# Router Table Insert



## dtoney5817 (Nov 17, 2004)

I recently saw "Rick" use a router table insert that had two "Brass Inserts".

Removing the largest would reveal an opening of 3"+ and the smaller 2"+

The session was on building a student desk. Who makes this insert?

I am building my own top and need to have an insert that is large enough to accomodate a raised panel bit which is over 3" in diameter.

Help would be appreciated.

tks


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Oakpark makes a plate thst will accomodate the larger bits. This is probably the plate you seen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another choice to consider if you are building your own top is getting replacement centers for either the Rockler or Rousseau mounting plates. These are aluminum and plastic respectively. The next table I build for my own use will have the Oak Park dust collection mounting plate! What a great idea!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have seen the large brass insert that is on Rick's table with the PC non-plunge router but I did not see it at Oak-park under brass and a few other things I tried. Maybe Rick can answer this one for us????????

ED


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

dtoney5817,

Check out this link: http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=240, it might be the answer you were looking for. Later...

Boricua


----------

